# Any Tips for the "PE Laws and Rules Exam" for those Applying to be a PE in CA?



## wfg42438

Any Tips for the "PE Laws and Rules Exam" for those Applying to be a PE in CA?

I was fortunate enough to pass the PE exam recently and just submitted by application here in CA.
At the end of the application i see we need to take the "PE Laws and Rules Exam"?

Is this one of those commonsense type of exams or is there a set of regulations that one should review prior to taking this examination?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everything you need to pass the exam is here: Laws and Regulations - Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists

It should take you about 10-20 minutes. You'll know whether or not you passed right away.


----------



## wfg42438

Thanks it was easier than expected!


----------

